# Help with golf memorabilia



## FastEddie (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a one of a kind photo from the 1973 Ryder Cup - and I don't know how to go about auctioning it off. I don't want to just put it up on eBay or any other sports memorabilia auction site because it won't have time to get any exposure or may not get the right eyes on it.

Does anyone know how the charity auctions work that happen around the Ryder Cup or at other golf event charity auctions?

You can see the photo here: 1973 Ryder Cup Moment

It's pretty funny, and it's signed by many of the greats.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks!
Eddie


----------



## marcbrajak (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Eddie, did you end up selling this? If so, how?


----------

